# Fijians in Dubai



## noeline (Oct 29, 2007)

Bula! I am wondering if there is a Fijian community in Dubai?
Vinaka


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont think so!!!


----------



## noeline (Oct 29, 2007)

moraldo said:


> I dont think so!!!


are you kidding?i heard there's quite a few here from nurses to pilots BUT have no idea how to contact them or even if there is a community around?Reckon I'd have to wait for the Dubai Rugby Sevens to see them all out in full force!!!


----------



## shanedebruce (Sep 24, 2010)

I am trying to get in touch with any Fijians living in UAE can anyone help


----------



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bula! 

The fijians were out in full force yesterday at the 7's. I have also just moved from the UK to Dubai. Are you still here? 

Vinaka


----------



## shanedebruce (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bula*



noeline said:


> Bula! I am wondering if there is a Fijian community in Dubai?
> Vinaka


I am looking for any Fijian's in Dubai, please reply if you know any. Thank you


----------

